

Ask HN: What do you wish you learned? - wowzer

If you could go back in time and learn about a certain topic or skill what would it be (assuming you&#x27;d be in the same profession you&#x27;re in now). Please also mention what field you&#x27;re in.
======
wowzer
Wanted to wait on my own response so as not to influence peoples' responses.
I'm a software developer and I've recently been thinking that one of the
skills that I'd like to improve on is writing. Never late to work on, but it
would've been great to put a little more effort into it earlier in life.

------
lsiunsuex
I don't think it's ever to late to learn something. I'm kinda on the fence
about learning / trying to get into theoretical science and physics. I find a
lot of the space science stuff happening lately to be very interesting and I'd
love to try to prove (for example) black holes exist (or don't)

currently a programmer / sys admin.

------
auxym
I wish I had explored more artsy endeavours in high school and college,
instead of being such a nerd focused on only science. Litterature, drama,
creative writing, music.

------
backend-dev-33
I expected to see here things like negotiations and literature.

And, absolutely unexpected, I saw "Russian". 3 times.

Would you please explain?

P.S. I'm a native Russian speaker.

------
mknits
Learning a foreign language like Russian or French. Having good negotiation
skills. Alternative medicine. UI/UX Design. Encryption.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
I am an RTL Engineer

I wish I had learnt a foreign language, preferably either German, or one with
a cool not Latin script, like Russian

------
a3n
Logarithms as practiced on the slide rule.

Latin.

Software dev and QA.

~~~
S4M
I took latin in middle and high school. I can't honestly think of any benefit
it has given to me.

~~~
wowzer
That's really interesting. I would've thought it'd be useful trying to
understand more complicated texts in college.

~~~
S4M
I am French, and honestly I can't remember a time when the knowledge of Latin
helped me with something, and my undergraduate degree had a small component of
literature (like two hours a week) so I had to study a bunch of classical
French texts.

I think Latin might be interesting for someone who likes to study languages
for the sake of learning them, or maybe for someone who is really into the
Bible or the Roman history, but I can't think of much use of it. (You might be
able to learn Spanish if you have studied Latin beforehand, but that time
would have then better spent on learning Spanish).

------
shoo

        - business
        - negotiation
        - some basic undergrad chemistry & biology

------
lfx
\- Chemistry \- Third language like Russian or German. \- More economics.

I'm in software dev and QA.

------
JohnLen
Mobile apps marketing. The effective approach, channels and strategy.

------
dalke
Organic chemistry. I now write chemistry software for a living.

------
lxfontes
UX / UI. Solid usability and design chops.

Dev / Ops at the moment.

------
xluffy
\- DevOps

\- Encrypt

\- Programming

